# Fly Fishing the surf



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Fished Pensacola beach last weekend just past the huge high rises. Caught a few lady fish. Planing a return trip in a few weeks . Is there a better location for surf fly fishing? I am a newbie to this so any advice would be great. thanks


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

The ladyfish schools have no rhyme or reason, any spot seems to be as good as another. The advantage to where you are going(past Portofino) is the lack of crowds.


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Is further down the beach better or is down toward the Fort. Lady fish are fun but a variety of species would be better. Wading the surf is very new but tons of fun! If nothing else I get to practice casting. I get to teach my 13 year old fly and spin so catching is and tight lines are great. Thanks for your input


----------



## tightloop (Dec 2, 2007)

If you're not already doing it, learn to use a stripping basket when you wade the surf. Much better line management and allows longer casts. You've already been given good advice about the ladyfish.


----------

